# Here is an example / Aquí es - Aquí está



## El intérprete

Hola a todos.  Tengo problemas con ser y estar después de aquí.  Por ejemplo, en inglés es común decir "Here is an example." o "Here is a sentence."

En español, para decir "Here is an example" ¿debo escribir "Aquí está un ejemplo" o "Aquí es un ejemplo"?

Por ejemplo,

Aquí está un ejemplo de un grupo a favor de la protección de los animales: The Animal Protection Agency


----------



## flljob

O también: Aquí tienes (tiene, tienen, tenéis) un ejemplo.


----------



## Pinairun

El intérprete said:


> Hola a todos. Tengo problemas con ser y estar después de aquí. Por ejemplo, en inglés es común decir "Here is an example." o "Here is a sentence."
> 
> En español, para decir "Here is an example" ¿debo escribir "Aquí está un ejemplo" o "Aquí es un ejemplo"?
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> 
> Aquí está un ejemplo de un grupo a favor de la protección de los animales: The Animal Protection Agency


 

En español se puede decir:

He aquí un ejemplo de...
Este es un ejemplo...

Saludos


----------



## El intérprete

¿Y no se puede decir lo que puse yo?


----------



## Pinairun

El intérprete said:


> ¿Y no se puede decir lo que puse yo?


 
 Podrías decir_ Aqui hay un ejemplo,_ porque _Aquí está_ no se usa.

Saludos


----------



## El intérprete

Pinairun said:


> Podrías decir_ Aqui hay un ejemplo,_ porque _Aquí está_ no se usa.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias.  ¿Y _Aquí es_?  ¿Se usa?


----------



## El intérprete

Entonces, lo siguiente es verdad, si les entiendo bien.

Aquí es un ejemplo. 
Aquí está un ejemplo. 

Aquí hay un ejemplo. 
He aquí un ejemplo. 
Este es un ejemplo.


----------



## cyberfenix

Totalmente de acuerdo, you got it right.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,
Wait, "aquí está un ejemplo" is indeed correct, yet not meaning exactly what you mean, Intérprete:
*Aquí está* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say that, I take the fossil specimen out of my messy fossil collection so it can be observed._
= _*Here it is* an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation._


You would translate "there is" as "hay". Well, "here is" can also mean "hay", but you would rather be specific by using "aquí": aquí hay.
*Aquí hay* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say that, I may show or may not show my trilobite, as well as it can be or not be observed._
= _*Here is *an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation._


The expression for these cases that it seems we like the most is "he aquí", which comes from Arabic and has nothing to do with verb "haber", and make us think of a hand making a nice movement to present whatever is to be shown; so, it has kind of a dramatic effect. It's much like the expression "here you are" with a slight touch of suspense, surprise, elegance, politeness, solemnity, excitement, pride, sarcasm, etc.:
*He aquí* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say that, I slowly open the door of the sideboard where I keep my fossil._
= _*Here you are* an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation._

Bye


----------



## mhp

Búkarus said:


> The expression for these cases that it seems we like the most is "he aquí", which comes from Arabic and has nothing to do with verb "haber", and make us think of a hand making a nice movement to present whatever is to be shown; so, it has kind of a dramatic effect. It's much like the expression "here you are" with a slight touch of suspense, surprise, elegance, politeness, solemnity, excitement, pride, sarcasm, etc.:
> *He aquí* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say that, I slowly open the door of the sideboard where I keep my fossil._
> = _*Here you are* an example of the trilobite I found in the excavation._
> 
> Bye



I nominate this for the best explanation of the adverb HE. 

Bye


----------



## Búkarus

mhp said:


> I nominate this for the best explanation of the adverb HE.


_Wow, thanks! I would like to thank the Language Forums for this great opportunity and express my gratitude to those whose love and encouragement have inspired my all the time: my mother, my father..._

Here you aresome examples with adverb "he": http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/he%20{2}

Bye .


----------



## Tazzler

And what would be the one used in shops and businesses? _Aqu__í tiene..._?


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,


Tazzler said:


> And what would be the one used in shops and businesses? _Aqu__í tiene..._?


It depends on the scene:
Aquí hay algunas camisas que lo harán lucir muy bien. _= Here are some shirts..._
Aquí tiene su cambio y muchas gracias por su compra. _= Here you are your change..._
He aquí los resultados del estudio de mercados. _= Here we have the results..._
Aquí está bien detallada la relación de gastos _= Here it is very detailed the..._

In all of those examples, "he aquí" would be understood but would sound a bit ridiculous or unnecesary ceremonious. Maybe the last one could make the listener get a little anxious if started by "he aquí", like the previous one, but it would sound like something new instead of something usual.

Bye


----------



## NewdestinyX

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> 
> It depends on the scene:
> Aquí hay algunas camisas que lo harán lucir muy bien. _= Here (there)__ are some shirts..._
> Aquí tiene su cambio y muchas gracias por su compra. _= _Here you are your change... Here is your change and..
> He aquí los resultados del estudio de mercados. _= __Here we have the results..._ Here are the results...
> Aquí está bien detallada la relación de gastos _= __Here it is very detailed the..._ Here we have a very detailed..
> 
> In all of those examples, "he aquí" would be understood but would sound a bit ridiculous or unnecessary unnecessarily ceremonious. Maybe the last one could make the listener get a little anxious if started by "he aquí", like the previous one, but it would sound like something new instead of something usual.
> 
> Bye



I agree with Mhp, Búkarus, your explanations have been excellent. But some corrections above to the English -- And one thing.. In English we'd never say 'Here it is -your...
"Here it is -well detailed....

Those don't make any sense in English..

All uses of 'Here is/are' into Spanish would be 'Aquí hay' or 'He aquí. 

The best translation of 'Aquí está...' = Here we have a... or even 'here is a...' -- now that I think about it more.. In English we say 'Here it is." as a complete sentence - by itself. 

Grant


----------



## Forero

If the example in mind is here (= this place) itself, "aquí es" might be right.
_
Muchos lugares tienen agua potable, y aquí es un ejemplo._

Natives?


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,





Forero said:


> If the example in mind is here (= this place) itself, "aquí es" might be right.
> 
> _Muchos lugares tienen agua potable, y aquí es un ejemplo._
> 
> Natives?


Thanks to Newdestiny for the corrections.

Forero, what you suggested seems a colloquial way to be brief. Maybe I would rather say, "...este [lugar] en el que estamos es un ejemplo.". I think it's clearer, yet longer.

Bye


----------



## Pinairun

O: Muchos lugares tienen agua potable, y este (lugar) es un ejemplo. 

He aquí la respuesta de FUNDÉU sobre la expresión "hete aquí":

"Según indica el Diccionario académico, _he_ es un adverbio que, 'unido a _aquí, ahí_ y _allí_, o con los pronombres _me, te, la, le, lo, las, los_, se usa para señalar o mostrar a alguien o algo'. Otros autores opinan que se trata de la segunda persona del singular del imperativo del verbo _haber_, con valor impersonal y un significado próximo a _ver_.

_Hete aquí_, en cualquier caso, viene a significar 'aquí tienes', 've ahí'; se trata de una fórmula principalmente literaria para llamar la atención sobre algo."

Saludos


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,
It seems to me "hete aquí" means kind of "aquí estás", just like "helo aquí" means "here it is".
Ahora, _hete aquí / aquí estás_ sufriendo por un amor esquivo.
_Now you_ are here / find yourself here_ suffering because of an elusive love._

Yo me preguntaba en cuán lejos podrías estar hoy, pero hete aquí, al lado mío.
_I was wondering how far could you be today, but look at you, here by my side._

Don't you think?
Bye


----------



## tut027

Wow, cunatos mensajes, en fin, puedes decir solamente un ejemplo de .....


----------



## Forero

Just as "Hay amor" means "There is love", not "Love is there", "Hete aquí" means "Here you are", not "you are here".  "He aquí un ejemplo" means "Here is an example", not "An example is here."  For "Aquí hay un ejemplo", I might say "Here there's an example", "There's an example here", or "Here's an example" (since "He aquí" is kind of literary).

I hope this makes sense to others: the differences are hard to explain.


----------



## Vanysh

Forero said:


> If the example in mind is here (= this place) itself, "aquí es" might be right.
> _
> Muchos lugares tienen agua potable, y aquí es un ejemplo._
> 
> Natives?



Hey,
That phrase actually doesn't make too much sense for natives, I mean, you can understand it but we usually don't use "aquí es" in that kind of phrases.
You should use "este", or if you use "aqui", you have to change "es" for "hay".

_Muchos lugares tienen agua potable, y aquí hay un ejemplo._
_Muchos lugares tienen agua potable, y este (lugar) es un ejemplo._


I can't find a phrase with "Aquí es", except when you state that you arrive somewhere, for example:
A: ¿Falta mucho para llegar a tu casa?
B: No, aquí es.

A: Señor conductor, aquí es donde me bajo.


Or phrases when you claim something in a phrase, like:
"Aquí es donde incurre el mayor problema financiero, basado en (..)"

Regards.


----------



## mhp

In general, when what we are talking about is not specific, we use *hay*; otherwise we use *ser/estar*

  ¿Dónde está una farmacia en esta calle? 
  ¿Dónde hay una farmacia en esta calle?
  ¿Dónde está la farmacia donde trabaja tu padre?
  ¿Dónde hay la farmacia donde trabaja tu padre? 
  Aquí es la fiesta.
  Aquí hay una fiesta.


----------



## Vanysh

Well, I'd add "Aquí está la fiesta" too 

Is commonly used to say "Here's the party!", not as "aquí es la fiesta", but with an intention to say that _the party time is right here in this party_.

Random but it just came up to my mind xD


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again,


Forero said:


> Just as "Hay amor" means "There is love", not "Love is there", "Hete aquí" means "Here you are", not "you are here". "He aquí un ejemplo" means "Here is an example", not "An example is here." For "Aquí hay un ejemplo", I might say "Here there's an example", "There's an example here", or "Here's an example" (since "He aquí" is kind of literary).


 
Although what Forero has said sounds very logical, I wonder if that could be way too logical, almost a literal formula, while that expression is not that logical to me. So, I got questions.

Please clarify me if (or why) "here you are" means all of these: "he aquí", "tenga usted / aquí tiene" and "hete aquí". And I am afraid that "helo aquí" is also included in the pakage of meanings of "here you are".

Does it happen the same with "henos aquí" ("here we are" or "we are here")?

I thought "here you are" was a formula to offer something to one's listener who was looking for or expecting it.

Thanks


----------



## El intérprete

I made some stylistic changes to your English.  Some changes are necessary, but most are not.  I basically changed it to make it sound more like a native speaker.  Pay attention to the message at the bottom.



Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> Wait, "aquí está un ejemplo" is indeed correct, yet not meaning exactly what you mean, Intérprete:
> *Aquí está* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say _that this_, I take the fossil specimen out of my messy fossil collection, so it can be observed._
> = _*Here *_it_* is*__  an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation.
> Here is an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation.
> Here you can see an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation.
> Here you have an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation.
> 
> _
> 
> You would could translate "there is" as "hay". Well, "here is" can also mean "hay", but you would rather should be specific by using "aquí": aquí hay.
> *Aquí hay* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say _that this_, I may _show or may not or may not_ show my trilobite, _as well andas_ it _can maybe_ or not be observed._
> = _*Here is *an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation._
> 
> 
> The expression for these cases that it seems we we seem to like the most is "he aquí", which comes from Arabic and has nothing to do with verb "haber", and makes us think of a hand someone making a nice movement with their hand to present whatever is to be shown; so, it has kind of a dramatic effect. It's much like the expression "here you are" with a slight touch of suspense, surprise, elegance, politeness, solemnity, excitement, pride, sarcasm, etc.:
> *He aquí* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say _that this_, I slowly open the door of the sideboard where I keep my fossil._
> = _*Here *_you are_ an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation._
> Here is an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation.
> Here you can see an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation.
> Here you have an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bye
> You don't write "bye" unless you are really going somewhere and probably will not be coming back.  It is much more common to say, "Thanks" or "I hope this helps.", but "Bye" sounds like a Chilean trying to speak English.  In Chile some people mistakenly say "bye" because, I guess, they are directly translating from their Spanish into English.  For example, if you are in the kitchen, and someone else is about to leave the kitchen to go watch TV, the person leaving would never say "bye" to end the conversation.  This just sounds weird, but is very common in Santiago.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> I nominate this for the best explanation of the adverb HE.


It deserves being quoted again.


Búkarus said:


> The expression for these cases that it seems we like the most is "he aquí", which comes from Arabic and has nothing to do with verb "haber", and make us think of a hand making a nice movement to present whatever is to be shown; so, it has kind of a dramatic effect. It's much like the expression "here you are" with a slight touch of suspense, surprise, elegance, politeness, solemnity, excitement, pride, sarcasm, etc.:
> *He aquí* un ejemplo de los trilobites que hallé en la excavación. _<—As I say that, I slowly open the door of the sideboard where I keep my fossil._
> = _*Here you are* an example of the trilobites I found in the excavation._


----------



## NewdestinyX

Búkarus said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 
> Although what Forero has said sounds very logical, I wonder if that could be way too logical, almost a literal formula, while that expression is not that logical to me. So, I got questions.
> 
> Please clarify me if (or why) "here you are" means all of these: "he aquí", "tenga usted / aquí tiene" and "hete aquí". And I am afraid that "helo aquí" is also included in the pakage of meanings of "here you are".
> 
> Does it happen the same with "henos aquí" ("here we are" or "we are here")?
> 
> I thought "here you are" was a formula to offer something to one's listener who was looking for or expecting it.
> 
> Thanks



Búkarus. In English we 'never' say "here you are..". So just remove that one from your mind.

In English there are several we use but they pretty much all say the same thing -- and it depends on what comes next. This is a very tricky subject the more I study it -- but it seems clear that all the of Spanish versions seem to translate to English the same except for 'hete, henos, etc..'.. 
Mira:

Aquí está../Aquí es../Helo aquí../He aquí.. = Here is/are.../Here you have..
Aquí tiene = Here is../Here are../Here you have..
Aquí hay = Here there's (singular)/Here there are...(plural)
Hete aquí = Here you have; Henos aquí = Here we have ; etc.

That's pretty general -- but will work in most situations.

But never 'here+ subject pronoun +is/are' (for these 'he aquí, etc.)

Grant


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> It deserves being quoted again.




La forma más estándar y común para traducir 'here you are' (oxford, page 608)
 Here you are , handing a paper or something to someone is *aquí está, aquí tienes*. If you're handing a paper to a teacher then aquí tiene usted mi trabajo.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,


El intérprete said:


> I made some stylistic changes to your English. Some changes are necessary, but most are not. I basically changed it to make it sound more like a native speaker. Pay attention to the message at the bottom.


I really appreciate stylistic corrections since that's what I'd want to learn the most, to avoind sounding too foreign. So thanks!

Now you make me think about simply "here" as a translation of "he aquí". I think it works great; at least in Spanish, simply "aquí," (with the comma) will do the job, except that it won't have any emotive effect.



NewdestinyX said:


> But never 'here+ subject pronoun +is/are' (for these 'he aquí, etc.)


I see, Grant. However, I have heard and read many times "here you are" and some of the members here have talked about it as if it were an usual expression. So, I think I'm confused. But thank you for the rest of your explanation.



NewdestinyX said:


> Hete aquí = Here you have; Henos aquí = Here we have ; etc. <— I'm afraid this is not the sense


Just one thing: we use "hete aquí" with a sense of "you find yourself in this place/situation", as well as we say "henos aquí" meaning "we are found in this place/situation". Same happens with "helo aquí". These expressions are not exclusively used when giving something or having somebody looking at it, but to emphasize on its presence or existence.
Henos aquí renidos para conmemorar tu onomástico. _<—This is supposed to sound pompous._
_We are here together to conmemorate your saint's day.<—I don't know how to make it pompous._



NewdestinyX said:


> This is a very tricky subject the more I study it <—I agree


 
I'll be back .


----------



## Forero

"Here you are" has at multiple meanings in common use.

One is like "aquí está" or "aquí lo tienes", when handing something to someone for  example, and the thing being handed over is not named.  A simple "Here" (= "Toma") means nearly the same thing.

Another meaning of "Here you are" means something like "It is here that you find yourself".  It can also mean something like "It is here that we find you".

_Henos aquí reunidos ..._ = "We are gathered here ...", or, even more pompous, "We are here gathered" or "We are met here ...".  The same meaning with no pompousness, is "Here we are together ...".  (By the way, _commemorate_ has two _m_s in English.)

We can use "Ηere is ..." and "Here are ..." when handing something to someone and that something is named.  The verb agrees with what is/are being handed over: "Here are your keys."

In "Here is a sentence", a sentence is not being handed to someone but is being presented, often after a colon.


----------

